# Winamp Controler



## zonthor (9. Mai 2003)

Hi,

hat jemand von euch ne idee wie ich mir nen Externen Winamp countroller basteln kann. ( Vor , Zucrück ect. ) 

Mir würde es ja auch reichen wenn ich eine " Zusatztastertur " mit den tasten ( B , N , X ... ) 

Gruss Sebastian


----------



## bartman336 (10. Mai 2003)

falls du nen bisserl löten kannst und nen seriellen port freihast dann schau mal hier vorbei --> http://diba.by.ru

ok selbst löten brauch man theoretisch nicht ich hab zum beispiel nen alten c64 joystick umgebaut (mußte nur nen paar stecker umstecken *g*)


----------

